# Glencairn glasses



## ron gray (Mar 10, 2010)

I was just gifted a set of these, and I have to say, I like em! A little smaller than I anticipated, but perfect for when you just want to enjoy and experience a nice dram of SMS. Give em a look!


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

My usual whisk(e)y glasses...


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I have about a dozen of these and never drink my whisky in anything else.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

My Glenlivet goes in nothing else!

Great glasses in my opinion!


----------



## miken1967 (Aug 30, 2010)

I gifted a set for Christmas and I liked them so much, I got a set for myself. Great for Scotch.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Those certainly look better than my plastic cups that I drink my spirits from...or the paper bag they are sold with.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

I've only got two, but they are all I drink out of.


----------



## UIVandal (Dec 23, 2010)

what makes these glasses so great?

They look awesome, and I'm sure the tulip shape is for a reason, but I don't know what it is.

Sorry, I'm dumb when it comes to this stuff o_o


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

UIVandal said:


> what makes these glasses so great?


1) Easy to get a good nose from the dram.

2) The glasses are hard to break - they do well in the dishwasher unlike other specialty whisky glasses...


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

The color looks fantastic in these glasses: no etching to refract the light, big bowl to hold the whisky.

The tulip shape focuses the aroma, allowing for a better nosing of the whisky. 

The base is so perfectly shaped for holding, but not looking like you're holding a wine glass (or being 'dainty'). In short, its a man's glass that works well for its intended purposes. Besides, you gotta drink out of SOMETHING. May as well be a 'whisky' glass.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

my usualy brand, you may have heard of.....





dixie......... or solo when dixie cannot be had.....

its the good 'ol boy in me. sorry.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

Don't get me wrong, I'd drink out of Solo styrofoam cups if that's what are available. Before Christmas, I stopped by my local gun shop (which I frequent quite a bit) and brought a bottle of The Balvenie 15yr Single Barrel. I cracked it open to all who wanted some, and we all drank out of Solo styrofoam coffee cups, because that was what was available.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

jwise said:


> ...and we all drank out of Solo styrofoam coffee cups, because that was what was available.


The best-tasting dram is the one someone else pours...


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

anyone know the dimentions of the opening. I saw it says its 2 3/4'' at the widest point but wanted to know the dimentions of the opening. I have a little project i want to try...


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

4.5cm. Just measured one...


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

I should have known you would be first to answer. Thanks a lot frodo I just ordered 2 glasses off ebay.


----------



## ron gray (Mar 10, 2010)

Jordan303 said:


> I should have known you would be first to answer. Thanks a lot frodo I just ordered 2 glasses off ebay.


Sure...he's still drinking!


----------

